# Urgent care and xrays



## jmcpolin (Feb 15, 2012)

When a Physician orders an xray in an urgent care setting does he/she have to dictate a separate report or can they dictate what is ordered, body of the report, and findings in the urgent care note?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 15, 2012)

I found my own answer
http://www.ucaoa.org/pdf/urgent_care_billing_coding_x-ray_radiograph.pdf


----------

